# Ceramic Wick



## Andre

Have been running the 2 mm on my Reos since 2 April 2014. Dry burn with wick inside every second day. Really amazing how long the wick lasts and how great it performs. Unfortunately, this is export controlled in the USA so they are not allowed to export. Got mine via MyUs.com, but even that is risky, also very expensive. Anyhow, some info on it below, just in case someone gets an opportunity to get hold of some.

The web site: http://store.rbasupplies.com/readyxwick-the-best-premium-heat-treated-soft-ceramic-wick-available/

Threads on the Reo forum (ECF): http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/539791-readyxwick-non-cotton-people.html and
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/readyxwick-round-2.622122/

A video by the web site owner:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan

I hope one of our USA members see this and offer to ship to SA, even if they add a healthy commission/profit to the price.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Have been running the 2 mm on my Reos since 2 April 2014.



And now the whole of SA wants and needs some!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Holy crap, that motor oil demo is impressive. This stuff is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Has anyone made enquiries with the 3M agents here? All you need to do after aquiring would be to kiln fire it. For that join a pottery class 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

The Reo is on its way and I'm just looking at alternative wicks,getting the ceramic stuff from RBA supplies in the USA looks costly,what do you guys think about this stuff,can get it here pretty quick ..
http://www.mfsteam.com/information.php?product=wick1??


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> The Reo is on its way and I'm just looking at alternative wicks,getting the ceramic stuff from RBA supplies in the USA looks costly,what do you guys think about this stuff,can get it here pretty quick ..
> http://www.mfsteam.com/information.php?product=wick1??


Too thick methinks, but more importantly probably not kiln treated to be safe for vaping. For the Reo 2 mm is the size we are searching for. RBA does not export at all.


----------



## johan

Hope you chose the right USPS Express shipping. Nice find @Genosmate , but have never seen that being used. I think you will only know once you've tried it. I just love RBA Supplies's marketing of their wicking material. According to ECF threads there are some mixed reviews though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Matthee said:


> Too thick methinks, but more importantly probably not kiln treated to be safe for vaping. For the Reo 2 mm is the size we are searching for. RBA does not export at all.



Thought so but I've sent them an email to see if they have access to thinner material and to ask what temperature its been tested to.Could take this to a local potter and get them to stick in the kiln to fire it,maybe that might work? If all else fails I am going to ask a mate of mine to get a contact of his in florida to order some from RBA and then send it on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

I'm in if you're interested in doing a coop on the RBA wicks @Genosmate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I'm in if you're interested in doing a coop on the RBA wicks @Genosmate



No problem,if I can get the USA contact sorted I'll order extra or maybe post in the group buy section.Just don't want to have to order too much as I don't want to the the guy having to pay a fine of up to 750,000,00 USD.Whats so special about this stuff that they fine you that much?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

First time I heard about a fine for buying/selling wicks!


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> First time I heard about a fine for buying/selling wicks!



On the website it states its illegal to ship outside the USA and a fine of up to 750k for each incident.I know vaping can be expensive but this is a bit stiff! I'm always moaning at my wife when she gets a R200 speeding fine,she will go mad if I get one of these fines!


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> On the website it states its illegal to ship outside the USA and a fine of up to 750k for each incident.I know vaping can be expensive but this is a bit stiff! I'm always moaning at my wife when she gets a R200 speeding fine,she will go mad if I get one of these fines!



I don't know how they will be enable to enforce this if there is no US statutory law or even know about a sending off to SA marked as "candle wicks" Would love to know the exact reason why they put something like that on their website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> I don't know how they will be enable to enforce this if there is no US statutory law or even know about a sending off to SA marked as "candle wicks" Would love to know the exact reason why they put something like that on their website.



It is America,but I think you'd get fined less for smuggling a truck load of Mexicans over the border!
Anyway I've already got my mate to send his contact a mail asking if he can get 5ft of the 2mm (when did they start with the metric?),just have to hope he will also disregard the warning on the website,I'll keep you posted.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Thanks @Genosmate - if your mate comes right, please pm your banking details and amount and I'll sort out immediately.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> It is America,but I think you'd get fined less for smuggling a truck load of Mexicans over the border!
> Anyway I've already got my mate to send his contact a mail asking if he can get 5ft of the 2mm (when did they start with the metric?),just have to hope he will also disregard the warning on the website,I'll keep you posted.


If you could spare some, I would love to buy.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yes I'm in too for a co-op buy please!


----------



## Genosmate

Hi Johan,Mathee,Rob,No problem you can all have 1ft each if thats OK with you?
The email has been sent to the guy in the states,just hope he's OK with the fine nonsense thats stated on the website..I'll let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## devdev

Damn, is it too late to get stuck in to this group buy as well?


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Damn, is it too late to get stuck in to this group buy as well?



Not confirmed yet, but if it does arrive I will help you out with some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

johan said:


> Not confirmed yet, but if it does arrive I will help you out with some.



Baie dankie Ohm!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Baie dankie Ohm!



No I'm NOT GOING TO RESPOND

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris

then i will - attention MODS - IMMEDIATE ACTION REQUIRED

johan's name needs to be changed ASAP to....

Ohm Johan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

PeterHarris said:


> then i will - attention MODS - IMMEDIATE ACTION REQUIRED
> 
> johan's name needs to be changed ASAP to....
> 
> Ohm Johan



I have the power to make it happen......... but it seems the victi....user in question has reservations

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

gee vir Ohm johan n free medal as hy instem

hahahaha

kom nou Ohm johan, you know you want to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Put a vote on the forum for a forced name change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Put a vote on the forum for a forced name change


And you will accept the outcome?


----------



## PeterHarris

@devdev you heard the man - seeing thats its voting day anyway, what better time to do it


----------



## devdev

Poll is up in the Survey area of the forum 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/changing-johans-username.2303/#post-48019


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> And you will accept the outcome?



Do I have a choice in this immense *PEER GROUP* pressure?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Do I have a choice in this immense *PEER GROUP* pressure?



No not really!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

devdev said:


> Damn, is it too late to get stuck in to this group buy as well?


At the moment I still don't have a reply from the guy in the states,if he is OK with sending it,you are in,was going to keep a couple of feet for myself but I'll let you have half of it.Apologies to anyone else who may want it but I want to keep it to the smallest possible package and I don't want to freak this american guy out with the fine thats plastered all over the website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## devdev

Wow! Thanks @Genosmate that is a really generous offer, thank you!

I am uber excited about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Finally heard back from my friends contact in the USA as he was away in the Bahamas,apparently he took one look at the RBA website and immediately refused to buy the readyXwick and send it out of the Country! Iam going to try another route,I'll get it somehow guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for keeping us up to date @Genosmate - If you don't come right let me know, I know a couple of "wild" guys in Madison WI, that might be able to assist.


----------



## Andre

So here the 2 mm ceramic wick goes for $8.00 per foot. But they do not export!
Over here exactly the same stuff is sold for $12.99 per foot. But they do ship to us taking you directly to www.internationalcheckout.com as you check out.
Per Murphy's Law they sent the wrong stuff, but have now at last received 4 foot of 2 mm (slim) Ceramic ReadyXWick. Total costs, all included, worked out to R287.93 per foot.

I wicked 3 Reos with similar ceramic wick (inferior quality obtained from I do not remember where, via MyUs.com last year) on 22 May 2014. One wick broke about 3 weeks later. The other 2 are still going strong. Extremely handy for when on the road.

A thread on the Reo forum (ECF) gives lots of information on this: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/539791-readyxwick-non-cotton-people.html

So, if anyone want to do a group buy on these, all the information above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre

These coils and this ceramic wick are now exactly 66 days old. Dry burned around every 3rd to 4th day. Used all day long exclusively with 5P Bowden's Mate. Cyclone atomizer with AFC.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> These coils and this ceramic wick are now exactly 66 days old. Dry burned around every 3rd to 4th day. Used all day long exclusively with 5P Bowden's Mate. Cyclone atomizer with AFC.


Wow! 

It looks like you built it yesterday!


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> These coils and this ceramic wick are now exactly 66 days old. Dry burned around every 3rd to 4th day. Used all day long exclusively with 5P Bowden's Mate. Cyclone atomizer with AFC.


 
That's just amazing, especially the condition of the coils (looks definitely thicker than 28G?). The ceramic wick looks very similar to the "authentic" Ekowool from SΩV.


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Wow!
> 
> It looks like you built it yesterday!


Yeah, strangely the single coil wicks last up to about 40 days - then the wick break at the edge of the coil, but this configuration just has no end.


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> That's just amazing, especially the condition of the coils (looks definitely thicker than 28G?). The ceramic wick looks very similar to the "authentic" Ekowool from SΩV.


That is probably 27 g, which is the gauge I use most. You can see I gave the top one a bit of a knock at one stage. Yip the same braided thing as the Ekowool, also with a hollow center.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Impressive @Andre

Wish this ceramic wick was more easily available...

Wonder if Rob from Reosmods knows about it or has used it.
He could always slip some in a package for us


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Impressive @Andre
> 
> Wish this ceramic wick was more easily available...
> 
> Wonder if Rob from Reosmods knows about it or has used it.
> He could always slip some in a package for us


I am sure it will become more widely available in future. BTW, the new Nautilus wicks are ceramic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

So, was just curious if you guys managed to get some ReadyXwick?
saw this a few weeks ago was really amped to order some till I saw what their website said. Considered the MyUS route but the cost would be over R1000 to get a little bit of wick delivered here :S


----------



## Andre

VandaL said:


> So, was just curious if you guys managed to get some ReadyXwick?
> saw this a few weeks ago was really amped to order some till I saw what their website said. Considered the MyUS route but the cost would be over R1000 to get a little bit of wick delivered here :S



Check out this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/page-2#post-72527
Still using it. A little bit goes a long way.


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Check out this post: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ceramic-wick.2073/page-2#post-72527
> Still using it. A little bit goes a long way.


You're still using the same wick since may ? O_O damn. What does it look like now? Still vaping like the day you got it ?
Can we get a group buy for this stuff going


----------



## Andre

VandaL said:


> You're still using the same wick since may ? O_O damn. What does it look like now? Still vaping like the day you got it ?
> Can we get a group buy for this stuff going


No, I mean still using the stock I ordered as you will see in that post. But, yes on my Cyclops with dual coils at 0.55 ohms and daily use a wick and coil lasts me around 4 months. Could probably go longer, but then I start itching for a new coil.


----------



## Matt

I am in for a group buy. For 10 feet its about 2k to get it here. 800 is for shipping. But with sapo now I didnt want to order yet. And didnt see other shipping options.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Matt said:


> I am in for a group buy. For 10 feet its about 2k to get it here. 800 is for shipping. But with sapo now I didnt want to order yet. And didnt see other shipping options.


Shipping was per courier. That is the way internationalcheckout.com works. And they are much better than myUs.com - where the local courier surprises you with a huge invoice before delivering.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Shipping was per courier. That is the way internationalcheckout.com works. And they are much better than myUs.com - where the local courier surprises you with a huge invoice before delivering.


Don't you just love those huge local invoices. Fedex are No.1 at that. Their R150-00 mandatory admin fee on express packages is just the best. The fee they charge you because you took the 3 day shipping option from USA which cost you an arm and a leg now they require more money to contact customs and charge you duties on top of their fee

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Have been running the 2 mm on my Reos since 2 April 2014. Dry burn with wick inside every second day. Really amazing how long the wick lasts and how great it performs. Unfortunately, this is export controlled in the USA so they are not allowed to export. Got mine via MyUs.com, but even that is risky, also very expensive. Anyhow, some info on it below, just in case someone gets an opportunity to get hold of some.
> 
> The web site: http://store.rbasupplies.com/readyxwick-the-best-premium-heat-treated-soft-ceramic-wick-available/
> 
> Threads on the Reo forum (ECF): http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/539791-readyxwick-non-cotton-people.html and
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/readyxwick-round-2.622122/
> 
> A video by the web site owner:



@Andre ,I watched the link for heat treated wick material and if I can be of assistance helping to obtain it,let me know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

kev mac said:


> @Andre ,I watched the link for heat treated wick material and if I can be of assistance helping to obtain it,let me know.


Thanks Kev, will send PM.


----------

